# 10 Gallon Blackwater-Like Project



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

I removed the platies.

Am (hopefully) getting GE bulbs this morning if I find the right ones, and the leaves by tomorrow.

Then I need brazilian pennywort, and/or hornwort and water sprite. I added a bit of blackwater extract.


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

Got the bulbs and leaves but only added a few.

Here is a quick vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMCMXMXDVMo


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Your cories are going to love this setup, although I would stick to pygmy cories only for this 10gal size setup, add a nerite snail or floating plants for algea control as your plants get acclimated, and a few trumpet snails to stir entrapped substrate gases.


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

Pygmy's are cool and readily available in my area. Ultimately I want to move the pandas to a 90 gallon cory tank with sterbais, peppered and a few bronze and albino cories. That will be an all cory tank and I hope it comes sooner than later but space is tight in my house at this time.

I did a water change and the wisteria floated atop and now I'm just leaving it, it looks pretty cool.

Nerites are tough buggers to find here. Apple snails to sift through the sand perhaps? Small ones that is.


----------



## Kratos (Apr 25, 2008)

I've added a few more plants. Removed the wood I had in and replaced it with an anubias on driftwood log.

Eh, am thinking the cories are about to come out, right now my betta is in there with them.


----------

